# Merrell Moab Mid Hiking-2 Pairs



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I have two pairs of these in size 9 and 1/2 and 10 1/2 they retail for $120 but I just don't like how they fit me I have wide feet, they are used but are still in good shape.

$60/Pair

Thanks
PM if you have any questions

Link to what they are:
http://www.shoes.com/en-US/Product/5138049/MERRELL/_/Mens+Moab+Mid+Waterproof+Hiking+Boot.aspx


----------

